# Possible silly question...



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Do bitches that have been speyed still give off any kind of scent??
I didn't think so but I have been to poo walks for the past two weekends
and on both occasions she had 'male attention' the whole way round!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Poor Betty...


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

It's cos she is just so pretty, all the boys fancy Betty. I must admit when I picked her up with my Betty I was quite tempted to dognap her as they made such a nice pair!!!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

That's a kind thought, but in reality it was because her anal glands needed emptying.Apparently the smell is a bit of a turn on for some dogs!!!!
First time she has had this problem...vet offered to show me how to empty them if it happens agains...I passed on the opportunity


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

At least you found out what it was. I still maintain it's cos Betty is so cute!!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah Millie often has that problem 

I've been shown twice now and watched Kendals link to a youtube to see how it should be done. I've failed every time, just can't seem to work out what I'm feeling for and getting the right technique. You'd think with my job of beauty and squeezing spots, I'd be good at it  (Sorry thats probably TMI)


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh dear I think Bertie fell into that category on Sunday as he was rather interested in little Betty  naughty boy! We'll have to see if he pays as much attention to her the next time we meet, hopefully it'll just be in a playful way and not a lets stick my head where the sun doesn't shine way 

Clare and Bertie x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I find it strange that it has happened now as she has been on NI for the past Month which is supposed to help with this...she never had it whilst on kibble..trust Betty to be different


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I find it strange that it has happened now as she has been on NI for the past Month which is supposed to help with this...she never had it whilst on kibble..trust Betty to be different


Lol you know Betty, has to be different!!!!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I find it strange that it has happened now as she has been on NI for the past Month which is supposed to help with this...she never had it whilst on kibble..trust Betty to be different


Biscuit was often scooting on NI. He kept going off it too! We then tried Nature's Menu - but no has gone off that now too! Have finally relented and am trying Barking Heads which he's loving - no scooting either - but will add some raw meaty bones as treats for teeth cleaning. I want to make sure he's getting a complete food while still growing.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Echo get a lot of male attention, but a lot of the time she encourages it. she likes her boys, but mostly larger dogs, GSDs, rotties, lol she likes her big boys lol.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Biscuit was often scooting on NI. He kept going off it too! We then tried Nature's Menu - but no has gone off that now too! Have finally relented and am trying Barking Heads which he's loving - no scooting either - but will add some raw meaty bones as treats for teeth cleaning. I want to make sure he's getting a complete food while still growing.


Saffi has had JWB which left her with runny poos and scooting. 

We then tried Orijin which she initially loved but has now gone off. Her poos firmed up a bit.

We're trying Fish 4 Dogs now but it's just so stinky - no more sweet puppy kisses . She liked it this morning but if she goes off it we know there's a pattern forming. 

I don't want to pander to her fussiness but I worry about her eating enough


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> Saffi has had JWB which left her with runny poos and scooting.
> 
> We then tried Orijin which she initially loved but has now gone off. Her poos firmed up a bit.
> 
> ...


Betty came from the breeder on JWB and was quite runny, Origen was better but still a bit rich. Fish for dogs was OK but quite hard and made Betty quite
thirsty ( more water = more wee!!). I found barking heads and burns to be the best and only changed to NI because it is supposed to be good for allergies.
If I do not find it is making much difference I will be going back to barking heads for sure....


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

The reason we took her off JWB is because we figured that it was the high fibre content that was making her stools loose. The reason we decided not to go for Barking Heads is because it too has brown rice which seems to have been the problem. 

What is Betty like on NI? We’re tempted to try it but want to try the Fish 4 Dogs too as it doesn’t have any carbohydrates (fillers) added.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Turi said:


> The reason we took her off JWB is because we figured that it was the high fibre content that was making her stools loose. The reason we decided not to go for Barking Heads is because it too has brown rice which seems to have been the problem.


Gisgo had soft poo. I did a lot of googling. A very common piece of advice is to add more fibre to the diet eg all bran. Also I read that overfeeding can cause loose stools. We now add a few bran flakes and I cut his food down by a few grams and he is suddenly much better. Not sure which thing helped but will keep up with both!!! I also managed to find pictures of example poos which made me realise that even his softer poo was not actually too bad!!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

How interesting! I’m not sure how more fibre would stop a runny tummy though? 

To be honest maybe I should look online for examples too – perhaps her poos are completely normal!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> The reason we took her off JWB is because we figured that it was the high fibre content that was making her stools loose. The reason we decided not to go for Barking Heads is because it too has brown rice which seems to have been the problem.
> 
> What is Betty like on NI? We’re tempted to try it but want to try the Fish 4 Dogs too as it doesn’t have any carbohydrates (fillers) added.


She is not runny on NI but neither does she have the bullet poos some on here refer to....
I'm quite lucky that Betty will eat anything that is put in front of her.

If you prefer fish based kibble you could also look at Wafcol - although can be tricky to find in shops ( I use Petplanet - online).


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Colin - will check it out


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Turi said:


> How interesting! I’m not sure how more fibre would stop a runny tummy though?
> 
> To be honest maybe I should look online for examples too – perhaps her poos are completely normal!


Turi, if you google "fecal scoring system dogs" then you will find the chart! I was so reassured (yes, really) to find that gisgo was just on the soft side of average rather than "runny".


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol, can't believe there's actually a poo chart :laugh: 

I will take a look, thanks!


----------

